# OlivierG 1000th post!!!!



## Lancel0t

Congratulations to one of our Dear Moderator here in WR. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Eddie

Olivier,






You go, guy!


----------



## OlivierG

Thank you very much!
I'll do my best to post at least a few messages that make sense in the next 1000.


----------



## Cath.S.

Olivier au Capitole!


----------



## DDT

1000 Thanks (and over!) to the gentleman of the FR forum! 

















Merci Olivier!!!?!

DDT


----------



## Benjy

un grand merci au monsieur moderateur gentilhomme du forum!


----------



## Jabote

Merci Olivier ! Tu es aussi sage et pacifique que l'arbre dont tu portes le nom.... c'est ça que j'aime en moi.... mon côté poétique...

Anyway, TOUTES MES FICELLES DE CALEÇON !!!


----------



## Agnès E.

Et pour continuer dans l'esprit de Jabote :

VOS BRAS, ENCORE VOS BRAS !!


----------



## Jabote

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Et pour continuer dans l'esprit de Jabote :
> 
> VOS BRAS, ENCORE VOS BRAS !!


 
HA HA !!! Elle est bonne celle-là, je ne la connaissais pas, je retiens !


----------



## Nsonia

> VOS BRAS, ENCORE VOS BRAS !!


salut Agnès et les autres,
je n'ai pas saisi!!! c'est grave docteur??
quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer, please?
Nsonia


----------



## Benjy

Nsonia said:
			
		

> salut Agnès et les autres,
> je n'ai pas saisi!!! c'est grave docteur??
> quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer, please?
> Nsonia



bravo! bravo! toutes mes felicitations...


----------



## Jabote

Nsonia said:
			
		

> salut Agnès et les autres,
> je n'ai pas saisi!!! c'est grave docteur??
> quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer, please?
> Nsonia


 
C'est du verlan: bravo = vobra = vos bras...


----------



## Nsonia

Bien sûr!  suis-je bête!
merci les gars.


----------

